# 20 years of FreeBSD developement in three hours



## jrm@ (Oct 19, 2013)

20 years of FreeBSD development in three hours

I believe the creator is Devin Teske.


----------



## ChalkBored (Oct 19, 2013)

Imagine all the commits with Star Wars blaster sounds, and the tree making an evil roar whenever it spouts a ton of branches.


----------



## sossego (Oct 19, 2013)

Unfortunately for me, I am not able to view it for reason that netsurf is the current browser. Would it be too much to ask for a couple of poorly drawn stick figures and some humorously sarcastic dialogue to go with it?


----------



## JakkFrosted (Oct 19, 2013)

It's cool, but there's no way I'm gonna watch that for three hours.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 19, 2013)

sossego said:
			
		

> Unfortunately for me, I am not able to view it for reason that netsurf is the current browser. Would it be too much to ask for a couple of poorly drawn stick figures and some humorously sarcastic dialogue to go with it?




```
o--+--o-o

and then, three hours later:

ooo+ooo
ooo+ooo
ooo+ooo
ooo+ooo
```


----------



## sossego (Oct 19, 2013)

:O !


----------



## jrm@ (Oct 21, 2013)

JakkFrosted said:
			
		

> It's cool, but there's no way I'm gonna watch that for three hours.



Then you're just not hardcore.  Perhaps it would be more interesting with the right hallucinogenic?

It was created to play in the background at the 20th anniversary party.


----------



## Zare (Oct 22, 2013)

jrm said:
			
		

> Then you're just not hardcore.  Perhaps it would be more interesting with the right hallucinogenic?



FreeLSD-CURRENT.


----------



## jrm@ (Nov 4, 2013)

@AllanJude shared the latest video that was shown at the party last night.

Below is what he had to say about it (paraphrasing).



> The colours are just so you can tell stuff apart.  The bobble heads are devs, the three clusters are base, docs and ports.  When new branches are tagged etc., they spin out.  Stuff that doesn't get touched fades out.  @dteske wrote a little program, svn_logjoin, to merge the three trees into one log file.  He also wrote the devel/gource config file.  I ran the render because I have better hardware.


----------

